# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  Easy-JTAG Suite 1.0.45.0 Update. HTC one series, Samsung added

## gsm_bouali

*Easy-JTAG Suite 1.0.45.0 Update. HTC on series, Samsung added 
Added:
- support Samsung GT-i9070  (Read/Write/Easy Repair)
- support Samsung GT-S5300 (Read/Write/Easy Repair)
- support HTC ONE VX  PM36100 (Read/Write)
- support HTC ONE S  PJ40110 (Read/Write)*

----------

